# Lekue Silicone Bread Maker



## 6GRILLZNTN (Jan 23, 2021)

If this has been mentioned before, I apologize.  I just picked up one of these on Amazon, and I am very impressed.  I'm usually the only one eating bread, and was tired of buying big loaves.  This bread maker did the trick. 

Opened up as the mixing bowl.







Closed up, and ready for the oven, or toaster oven






After around 45 minutes, finished product.  This thing makes the perfect size loaf to last 2, or 3 days.  No throwing away stale bread, or freezing it.  Everything happens in this one mold.  The only things to clean are the mold, and the spatula I used to mix the ingredients.  I'm on my third loaf, and they all turned out fantastic.






Basic recipe, but any bread recipe should work in this.

2 cups bread flour
3/4 cup warm water
1 1/2 Tsp rapid rise yeast
1 1/4 Tps salt.

Mix in silicone bowl.  Close the mold, cover with towel and let rise on countertop for at least an hour.  Bake at 400 for around 35-40 minutes.


----------



## Brokenhandle (Jan 23, 2021)

That looks pretty cool!

Ryan


----------



## agaffer (Jan 23, 2021)

My bread maker used to be a professional dancer until she married me 40 years ago. She usually makes 4 loafs at the beginning of every month. Don't think they sell one like her on Amazon.


----------

